# uti ea quae apud eos gerantur cognoscant seque de his rebus certiorem faciant.



## shannenms

In the sentence below, don't you think eumque must be use instead of seque?
[Caesar] dat negotium Senonibus...uti ea quae apud eos gerantur cognoscant *seque* de his rebus certiorem faciant
Thanks.


----------



## modus.irrealis

A good commentary for the Gallic War is the available here, and they explain "se" as an indirect reflexive, about which Allen and Greenough's grammar says:



> If the subordinate clause expresses the words or thought of the subject of the main clause, the reflexive is regularly used to refer to the subject (_Indirect Reflexive_)


And here the _ut_ clause does seem to at least represent Caesar's words to the Senones, so I think he's okay here.


----------



## shannenms

I think se must be referring to the subject of the sentence in which it is used, as we have in many other examles.
Thanks


----------



## modus.irrealis

Caesar is the (implicit) subject of the sentence in which _se_ is used, or by sentence, do you mean the clause in which it is in? When _se_ refers back to the subject of the clause, it's called the direct reflexive, but it can also be used as an indirect reflexive to refer back to the subject of the main clause. Here are some of the examples that Allen and Greenough have:

petierunt ut sibi liceret, _they begged that it might be allowed them
_
decima legio ei gratias egit, quod de se optimum iudicium fecisset, _the tenth legion thanked him because _[they said] _he had expressed a high opinion of them_

These and the other examples they give are in fact from Caesar and he uses this indirect reflexive a lot, as I've been finding out.


----------



## shannenms

I think Caesar is a little reckless in using se, When I was reading him there were much  ambigity in his style as far as it concerns se usage.
In both of the sentences you quoted from him I see such recklessness.
Thank you.


----------



## judkinsc

Caesar's prose is vigorous and clear.


----------



## shannenms

judkinsc said:


> Caesar's prose is vigorous and clear.


 
Vigorous and clear? not in the case this thread is about, I'd say.


----------



## shannenms

I read my Caesar's edition by G. Long, there was cited that if eum had been used it would have been more correct.


----------

